# Polygonal boxes with cleated corners



## KE6WNH (Nov 16, 2008)

Basically the secret of making a polygonal box with straight vertical sides, with a lid which fits perfectly, is to stick the entire thing together with wood glue and then make the lid by separating it with a table saw.

You know those narrow strips we usually throw out or burn when we're done using the table saw? Well, I plane those things down to just a little narrower than the table saw's kerf, and use them for cleats to reinforce corner joints so they look something like dovetails. I make cuts at 3/8 or 1/2 intervals, down the outside of each corner seam, then cut one of my strips into small cleats, glue them into the fresh notches, and sand them down. Never needed to use a biscuit joiner or dovetail jig, and it looks good when it's done.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Picture?

G


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah, that's no fair describing how well something works and looks, to a bunch of wood hounds, and then not showing a picture. That might be some sort of violation I better go read our Terms of Service . . . . .


----------



## KE6WNH (Nov 16, 2008)

Temper, temper! Use your imagination! You guys can make much more photogenic specimens than the Frankenstein monsters I cut my teeth on.

Divide 180 by the number of sides you want your polygonal box to have, and the number you get is the angle where you should set the head of your chop saw. Cut them all the same length, and you're in business.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

KE6WNH said:


> Temper, temper! Use your imagination! You guys can make much more photogenic specimens than the Frankenstein monsters I cut my teeth on.
> 
> Divide 180 by the number of sides you want your polygonal box to have, and the number you get is the angle where you should set the head of your chop saw. Cut them all the same length, and you're in business.


I think most of us here know how to do shop math and insert splines. We like pictures for other reasons. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

First we gots to figure out what a polygonal is. I thought that was the stuff that holds the false teeth in.:laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

:laughing:


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Some people are just teasers. Red


----------



## KE6WNH (Nov 16, 2008)

A polygon is not a dead parrot.:laughing:


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 15, 2008)

polygon is the only time tom sawyer and huck finn could sneak into the kitchen and swipe cookies.



postscript: c'mon, that was a great classical literature pun.....


----------

